# Obama Wants to Delay Analog TV Shutdown to June 12



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Obama Wants to Delay Analog TV Shutdown to June 12

Looks like Obama realized what a pain the TV Analog shutdown is going to be.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Obama Wants to Delay Analog TV Shutdown to June 12
> 
> Looks like Obama realized what a pain the TV Analog shutdown is going to be.


I won't respond with my gut reaction to this.....

...but changing the rules in the 11 1/2th hour like that is plain stupid, especially since it will likely mean more subsidy $$$ to lengthen the term. 

If folks haven't prepared after 5 years of notifications and millions of advertising dollars telling them in every nook and cranny media outlet...I say tough luck to them.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Obama Wants to Delay Analog TV Shutdown to June 12
> 
> Looks like Obama realized what a pain the TV Analog shutdown is going to be.


This is already being discussed in the following thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149505


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I won't respond with my gut reaction to this.....
> 
> ...but changing the rules in the 11 1/2th hour like that is plain stupid, especially since it will likely mean more subsidy $$$ to lengthen the term.
> 
> If folks haven't prepared after 5 years of notifications and millions of advertising dollars telling them in every nook and cranny media outlet...I say tough luck to them.


Amen!


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

It will cost us big time if it doesn't happen on schedule.

Please everyone stick to the plan !:grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Broadcast/HDTV forum.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, we've all known about the transition for over a year; let's stick with the Feb 17th date and turn off analog TV that day. For people to now complain they weren't aware of the problem after 2+ years only goes to prove that they don't watch TV (and thus, miss all of the discussion and crawls talking about DTV), and thus, the transition won't affect them at all.

Obama - stop pandering and complaining and please just stick to the original Feb 17th 2009 date and move on. We have more important things to worry about.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

Great idea! After all, this change has only been coming for 15 years. Why the big rush?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe some good news. I just saw this posted on the website of our local NBC affiliate -
http://www.wgal.com/digital-tv/18497211/detail.html


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Good! The new administration needs to leave this alone.



n3ntj said:


> Maybe some good news. I just saw this posted on the website of our local NBC affiliate -
> http://www.wgal.com/digital-tv/18497211/detail.html


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Obama Wants to Delay Analog TV Shutdown to June 12
> 
> Looks like Obama realized what a pain the TV Analog shutdown is going to be.


Not only President Obama but many senators and representives are also now seeing the problems with the shutdown. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

samhevener said:


> Not only President Obama but many senators and representives are also now seeing the problems with the shutdown. I agree with you 100%.


It will be a problem for some people no matter when it's done, so just get it over with. Besides, what so magical about June 12th?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Obama Wants to Delay Analog TV Shutdown to June 12
> 
> Looks like Obama realized what a pain the TV Analog shutdown is going to be.


 Hey what's it going to hurt to leave the analog lit for a couple of months?
Absolutely nothing, some people on here will use anything to bash this guy, what a joke..... :nono2:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

dodge boy said:


> Hey what's it going to hurt to leave the analog lit for a couple of months?
> Absolutely nothing, some people on here will use anything to bash this guy, what a joke..... :nono2:


Do you know how much it costs to run a TV transmitter for 1 month ?

Try in the order of $25,000 . Many stations are budgeted to 2 transmitters only until Feb 17.

Not to mention all the other behind the scenes choreography that has to happen about stations moving from one channel to another. There are not that many tower crews / other specialists out there that can do this work.

Congress was the fools to select Feb 17 - now when the time comes - they should man up and face the music. They were told that winter is not a great time to be doing outside antenna work.

It doesn't matter whether the date goes on schedule or you delay until June - you are still going to have the procastinators and the "it will never happen" crowd not making any preps until all they get is static. Rip that bandaid off and get it over with.

If you think that's what we should do - then reimburse the broadcasters for their additional expenses related to delaying. But keep in mind there 1500+ stations out there impacted by this as well. And don't prohibit them from shutting down early either.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

The broadcasters are just going 'Grin and bear it' and spin it claiming they agree with the delay and will continue to operate in the public interest. :hurah:

Most have acted in good faith to make the Feb transition work so is this fair to them? Of course not; It's just the cost of doing business as required to reach 85% of their viewers by qualifying for carriage on cable and DBS. 

--- CHAS


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

A response from the National Association of Broadcasters, the industry liaison (lobby) with Washington: 

"Today's announcement from President Obama's transition team reaffirms the importance of free and local broadcasting in the fabric of American life.

NAB looks forward to a continuing dialogue with the new White House and new Congress to ensure a successful DTV transition."

That's it! :nono2:

--- CHAS


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

My local CBS claim they are shutting down their analog on feb 6. I hope that they go ahead with it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

scooper said:


> Do you know how much it costs to run a TV transmitter for 1 month ?
> 
> Try in the order of $25,000 . Many stations are budgeted to 2 transmitters only until Feb 17.


No I actually just thought you hit a switch and the analog transmitter went "on" or "off".... Never thought of an operation cost, since a transmitter can't have moving parts... Just an electric bill.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

dodge boy said:


> No I actually just thought you hit a switch and the analog transmitter went "on" or "off".... Never thought of an operation cost, since a transmitter can't have moving parts... Just an electric bill.


Yes - a BIG electric bill.

And while you're figuring costs - more PSAs about now changed date ($ both in sending them and lost ad revenue), the headache of re-coordinating with everyone else..

Add more money to the coupons and other tweaks to the program if you think it will help, but keep the date as is.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

There was an article in the NY Times the other day. Apparently Obama isn't alone. One of the other Commissioners sent FCC Chairman Martin a letter expressing his concern over lack of preparations. In addition to running out of funds for converter box coupons, their phone system for answering inquiries isn't working too well. Drops calls. Nice touch.

John


----------



## no static at all (Jan 17, 2009)

scooper said:


> Do you know how much it costs to run a TV transmitter for 1 month ?
> 
> Try in the order of $25,000 . Many stations are budgeted to 2 transmitters only until Feb 17.


The government should be required to re-imburse "_all_" additional expenses the TV stations incur if the deadline is extended. This is just isn't fair to the stations after all the years of careful planning!!

Let's get the show on the road!!:icon_da:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

no static at all said:


> The government should be required to re-imburse "_all_" additional expenses the TV stations incur if the deadline is extended. This is just isn't fair to the stations after all the years of careful planning!!
> 
> Let's get the show on the road!!:icon_da:


But remember you and I fund the government who would be reimbursing _"all"_ of these additional expense. 

The show must go on!!


----------



## no static at all (Jan 17, 2009)

tcusta00 said:


> But remember you and I fund the government who would be reimbursing _"all"_ of these additional expense.
> 
> The show must go on!!


Agreed,

We certainly don't need any more bailouts.:nono:


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I hope its not going to be extende that will mean anothre 6 months of commercials, scrolling during news cast, and tests at the beginning of every news cast, that explain the digital transistion. My 90 year old grandma was able to figure out what she needs to do for OTA on her old tv, from the never ending commercials. It remind me of the year 2000 crap.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Pepster said:


> It will be a problem for some people no matter when it's done, so just get it over with. Besides, what so magical about June 12th?


This, or something close, should have been the date in the first place. Its after the traditional TV season and if there need to be any antenna adjustments, they are much easier to complete in June rather than February.

That said, lets get on with it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For the moment, the Senate has blocked this attempt, but apparently they will reconsider the issue next week.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Let's hope the Senate continues to block this attempt.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

It's been delayed, blocked being somewhat too strong a term. The issue will be debated and a vote taken rather than 'fast tracked' by unanimous consent. 

The idea of delaying until everyone throws up collective hands proclaiming 'we can't get this done in time' is unrealistic.

--- CHAS


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Bad news

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150943


----------



## deanconst96 (Jul 16, 2008)

Our local PBS station says it's costs them over $6,000 per month to have the analog signal. That's what hurts.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Please continue discussion here....http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150943

Thank you.


----------

